# versuchen vs. probieren vs. ausprobieren



## Mozzerfan99

None of the threads that I have read about this ever seem to come to a conclusion... Most of them say that _versuchen_ means to attempt to do something, whereas _probieren_ means more like to sample something... But I have heard _probieren_ being used to mean attempt, e.g.
Ich würde probieren meine Gefühle einfach zu ignorieren.
So what precisely is the difference then between _versuchen_ and _probieren_?

And when _probieren_ does mean to sample, what is the difference in usage between _probieren _and _ausprobieren_?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Kajjo

_Ausprobieren_ und _versuchen_ are synonyms in many common contexts. _Probieren_ usually means to sample something, but can also be a short version of _ausprobieren_. The context is decisive.

Such questions are always bad, because words cannot be translated 1:1 from one language to another. There are so many different contexts, situations and applications, that trying to define them is not more than repeating a dictionary. Please use a dictionary instead. Our forum is much better suited to reply to concrete examples rather than to replace a dictionary.

Give specific examples and explain what you want to express. We can then help you to find the most suitable translation.


----------



## Mozzerfan99

I am not asking you to replace a dictionary, I want to understand how to use them, so if you don't mind could you give me examples of where the meanings differ.. Like, ok...
Ich probiere meine Gefühle zu ignorieren.
Ich versuche meine Gefühle zu ignorieren.
What's the difference?

Ich habe Fleisch noch nicht probiert.
Ich habe Fleisch noch nicht ausprobiert.
What is the difference?


----------



## Kajjo

Mozzerfan99 said:


> Ich probiere meine Gefühle zu ignorieren.
> Ich versuche meine Gefühle zu ignorieren.


Both are possible and have the same meaning. _Probieren _is more colloquial here.



Mozzerfan99 said:


> Ich habe Fleisch noch nicht probiert.
> Ich habe Fleisch noch nicht ausprobiert.


In the sense of "sampled, tasted" only the first version is valid.

_Ausprobieren_ would convey a notion of experimenting here, focussing on preparing the food rather than tasting and eating it.

_I have tried this recipe with beef, pork and veal, but not yet with lamb.
Ich habe dieses Rezept schon mit Rind, Schwein und Kalb ausprobiert, aber noch nicht mit Lamm._

If you used _probieren _you would focus on the tasting experience rather than the preparation. The more colloquial the context, the less sharp is the distinction.


----------



## Mozzerfan99

Thanks. 
So are there any examples of when _versuchen_ cannot be replaced with _probieren_?


----------



## Kajjo

Mozzerfan99 said:


> So are there any examples of when _versuchen_ cannot be replaced with _probieren_?


It's a matter of direction. There are a lot of contexts where you cannot replace _probieren_ with _versuchen_. This is almost always the case when referring to tasting something.
_
Hast du schon mal die selbstgemachte Marmelade von Tante Herta probiert?
Probier doch schon mal, wie dir die Suppe schmeckt.
_
Vice versa I believe, most occurences of _versuchen_ can be replaced with _probieren_, though. In many cases, _probieren_ sounds more informal, colloquial and less serious than _versuchen_.

_Versuche/probiere doch mal, langsamer zu sprechen.
Ich habe gestern versucht/probiert, den Staubsauger zu reparieren._


----------



## Mozzerfan99

So is there any difference between:
Ich versuche, bessere Noten zu erreichen.
Ich probiere, bessere Noten zu erreichen.

Because _probieren_ here doesn't sound as good as _versuchen_, just on first instincts.


----------



## Kajjo

Mozzerfan99 said:


> Ich versuche, bessere Noten zu erreichen.
> Ich probiere, bessere Noten zu erreichen.


No, there is no significant difference in meaning here. _Probieren_ is here more colloquial. Personally, I would use _versuchen_, because the formality of the "bessere Noten zu erreichen" does match _versuchen_ a lot better.

_Ich versuche, bessere Noten zu erreichen. <schriftsprachlich>

Ich probiere doch, besser zu werden! <colloquial, spoken>_


----------



## Mozzerfan99

Kajjo said:


> Ich probiere doch, besser zu werden!



Could you say:
Ich probiere, bessere Noten zu kriegen.
as more colloquial? Because 'besser zu werden' and 'bessere Noten zu erreichen/bekommen' are different things.


----------



## Kajjo

Mozzerfan99 said:


> Ich probiere, bessere Noten zu kriegen.


Yes, that is possible. But again, the two parts do not perfectly match in level, so this is a little bit less idiomatic. I believe, most people would use _Ich versuche _in this case.


----------



## HilfswilligerGenosse

Mozzerfan99 said:


> Thanks.
> So are there any examples of when _versuchen_ cannot be replaced with _probieren_?



In German legalese, you can't. 

It's always: _Versuchter Mord nach §211, 22, 23 StGB_. Colloquially, you could say_ Ich hab' probiert, den kaltzumachen/um die Ecke zu bringen!_.


----------



## m0nchichi

Mozzerfan99 said:


> None of the threads that I have read about this ever seem to come to a conclusion... Most of them say that _versuchen_ means to attempt to do something, whereas _probieren_ means more like to sample something... But I have heard _probieren_ being used to mean attempt, e.g.
> Ich würde probieren meine Gefühle einfach zu ignorieren.
> So what precisely is the difference then between _versuchen_ and _probieren_And when _probieren_ does mean to sample, what is the difference in usage between _probieren _and _ausprobieren_?
> 
> Danke im Voraus



The words have different moods and depending on the dialect people prefer one over the other. I can try and give you some examples of how I would use it :

Probieren :

You should try the cake my Mom made, it's really delicious.

Versuchen:

You should at least try it before you complain about it.

He attempted to break into the house last night.


Ausprobieren:

I bought a new aftershave and it's really good, you should try it out!

The new laundry detergent I got from target finally gets all the stains out without being too harsh on the laundry! You should give it a shot!



I'm terrible at explaining grammar, so I hope you get the context of when to use which.



Mozzerfan99 said:


> Ich probiere meine Gefühle zu ignorieren.
> Ich versuche meine Gefühle zu ignorieren.
> What's the difference?



There is no difference, but 'versuchen' is usually preferred in this context because it sounds 'smoother' and more polite ( at least to me, and since you're talking about feelings you should pick a more polite version of 'try')



Mozzerfan99 said:


> Ich habe Fleisch noch nicht probiert.
> Ich habe Fleisch noch nicht ausprobiert.
> What is the difference?



I'm not sure what you want the sentence to communicate. If you've never tried meat in your life, you should say _'Ich habe Fleisch noch* nie* probiert' _and if you're referring to a specific kind of meat you should say ' Ich habe (insert meat) noch nicht probiert/ausprobiert/versucht'.


----------



## Hutschi

"Versuchen" in context "in Vesuchung führen" in the bible is fixed now. This meaning cannot be replaced.

In case of meat:

Ich versuche das Fleisch. = Ich koste das Fleisch.
Ich probiere Fleisch aus. = Ich versuche, ob Fleisch oder welches Fleisch geeignet ist. 

The differences are not strict, but there is a kind of default assignment to situations and formality.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Vice versa I believe, most occurences of _versuchen_ can be replaced with _probieren_, though.


Not when "probieren" means " anprobieren" = to try on


> 3) etw. anprobieren
> Beispiele:
> wenn es [das junge Mädchen] sein Tanzkleid probiert  [GaiserSchlußball241]
> dann laufen sie von einem Schuhgeschäft ins andere, und immer bloß Schuhe probieren  [FalladaWolf1,393]
> DWDS              –                probieren


----------



## m0nchichi

Mozzerfan99 said:


> I am not asking you to replace a dictionary, I want to understand how to use them, so if you don't mind could you give me examples of where the meanings differ.. Like, ok...
> Ich probiere meine Gefühle zu ignorieren.
> Ich versuche meine Gefühle zu ignorieren.
> What's the difference?
> 
> Ich habe Fleisch noch nicht probiert.
> Ich habe Fleisch noch nicht ausprobiert.
> What is the difference?





Hutschi said:


> "Versuchen" in context "in Vesuchung führen" in the bible is fixed now. This meaning cannot be replaced.
> 
> In case of meat:
> 
> Ich versuche das Fleisch. = Ich koste das Fleisch.
> Ich probiere Fleisch aus. = Ich versuche, ob Fleisch oder welches Fleisch geeignet ist.
> 
> The differences are not strict, but there is a kind of default assignment to situations and formality.



They are all interchaganble and as I said, dependent  on the speakers preference. I could as well say 'ich probiere das Fleisch mal' and convey the same meaning as in 'ich koste das Fleisch'.


----------



## Hutschi

Do you really think that you can exchange it in biblical usage?
"Gott probierte Jesus?"
I think this is just joking or we misunderstood each other.
You cannot exchange "versuchte" in such fixed expressions. It does not mean "probierte" but  "testete".


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Not when "probieren" means " anprobieren" = to try on


This is obsolete usage, nowadays only "anprobieren" works. "Probieren" without "an" sounds awkward if it means "to try on", doesn't it?

That verbs with additional prefixed break rules given for verbs without prefixes, is natural.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> This is obsolete usage, nowadays only "anprobieren" works. "Probieren" without "an" sounds awkward if it means "to try on", doesn't it?


 Once more, it depends on where you live! No, it does'nt seem awkward to me, I'm used to "probieren" without "an" .
Of course, "anprobieren" is more frequent.

e.g.:  
6 sept. 2015 - Ich habe ihn gezwungen, meine 41er Ballerinas anzuziehen, und ich _probierte seine schicken Ausgeh-Schuhe_ in Gr. 42.
19 mai 2015 - Ich _probierte also diese Schuhe_ und konnte es kaum glauben.
8 juin 2016 - Sie hüpfte wie ein Flummi, _probierte mal meine Schuhe_ und den Zopf, flitzte durch einen Tunnel und hütete die Laufenten.
18 oct. 2012  Bin im Dilemma. Ich war in eingen Geschäften und _probierte ethliche Schuhe_.
2015 Zuvor _probierte er einen der Schuhe_. Er passte gut.
28 oct. 2014 - Ich _probierte ein Kleid_ aus der Sposa Toscana Kollektion
1 juil. 2002 - Die Konsumentin suchte im Brautsalon der klagenden Partei aus einem Katalog ein Brautkleid aus. Sie _probierte das Kleid_ in Größe 36. (Urteil: Rücktritt bei Brautkleid)


----------



## Hutschi

Und es hängt vom Kontext ab.
Ich probiere, ob mir der Mantel passt. (Grammatisch falsch mit anprobieren.)
Probieren beinhaltet alles, anprobieren im Wesentlichen die Größe, nicht so sehr allgemeines Nichtgefallen oder Gefallen. Das habe ich vorher probiert. Probieren geht auch ohne anziehen, zumindest teilweise. Anprobieren beinhaltet anziehen, oder wenigstens den Versuch.
Probieren kann man auch durch Anhalten an den Körper. Oder durch Farbtest am Fenster auf Farbänderung (Metamerie) bei Tageslicht. Ich sehe nicht, dass es veraltet ist. Pragmatisch kann es oft synonym verwendet werden zu “anprobieren“. Oft ist es etwas Anderes.


----------



## samloyd

Mozzerfan99 said:


> Ich würde probieren meine Gefühle einfach zu ignorieren.
> So what precisely is the difference then between _versuchen_ and _probieren_?



Reading the messages in this thread, I can only say that the difference may be a subtlety or a matter of personal preference. 

If I had to give an advice related to a person's deep feelings, I'd certainly use "versuchen". It sounds less technical to me, sounds milder, expresses respect for the difficulty of the attempt.

If, however, "Gefühle" means, for example, an aversion against some person who one has to get along with, it is different: You need some practical advice, a kind of recipe: Try this, try that... In this sense I'd use "probieren". If you are lucky with your technique, the problem is solved. 

Therefore I use "versuchen" if I want to be more cautious, more sensitive or respectful when giving my advice. I use "probieren" when the point is to suggest a practical way which comes to my mind, may even be some tricky proposal. 

Personally, I use "probieren" more in everyday situations, "versuchen" more in serious discussions. But this is what I can say after asking myself. The thread shows that not all Germans seem to see the distinction at the same point.


----------



## bcruz

Hutschi said:


> Und es hängt vom Kontext ab.
> Ich probiere, ob mir der Mantel passt. (Grammatisch falsch mit anprobieren.)
> Probieren beinhaltet alles, anprobieren im Wesentlichen die Größe, nicht so sehr allgemeines Nichtgefallen oder Gefallen. Das habe ich vorher probiert. Probieren geht auch ohne anziehen, zumindest teilweise. Anprobieren beinhaltet anziehen, oder wenigstens den Versuch.
> Probieren kann man auch durch Anhalten an den Körper. Oder durch Farbtest am Fenster auf Farbänderung (Metamerie) bei Tageslicht. Ich sehe nicht, dass es veraltet ist. Pragmatisch kann es oft synonym verwendet werden zu “anprobieren“. Oft ist es etwas Anderes.


Damitt kann ich beide im Satz verwenden: Wenn ich in Deutschland bin, versuche/probiere ich immer Deutsch zu sprechen


----------



## Kajjo

bcruz said:


> Wenn ich in Deutschland bin, versuche/probiere ich immer Deutsch zu sprechen.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich stimme Kajjo zu, dass beide Formen korrekt sind. Sie haben aber leicht unterschiedliche Bedeutung, denke ich.

Pragmatisch sehe ich es so:

Ich versuche, Deutsch zu sprechen. = Ich gebe mir Mühe, Deutsch zu sprechen. (Idiom, es ist nicht aus der Einzelbedeutung der Wörter zu erkennen.) Duden | versuchen | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft Bedeutung 1 a: 





> "(etwas Schwieriges, etwas, wovon jemand nicht sicher sein kann, ob es gelingen wird) zu tun beginnen und so weit wie möglich ausführen"



Ich probiere, Deutsch zu sprechen. = Ich versuche/teste, ob es mir gelingt, Deutsch zu sprechen.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Ich versuche, Deutsch zu sprechen. = Ich gebe mir Mühe, Deutsch zu sprechen.
> Ich probiere, Deutsch zu sprechen. = Ich versuche/teste, ob es mir gelingt, Deutsch zu sprechen.


So sehe ich das auch.


----------



## bcruz

JClaudeK said:


> So sehe ich das auch.



Noch eine Frage.
Also, ich als Ausländer, der nicht gut Deutsch spricht und deshalb mir Mühe gebe und teste ob es mir gelingt Deutsch zu sprechen, was ist besser ?? Ich hoffe, dass Sie haben verstanden was ich meine.


----------



## Hutschi

Im Zweifel würde ich "Ich versuche, Deutsch zu sprechen" sagen.
Das passt in Gesprächssituationen am besten.


----------



## bcruz

Hutschi said:


> Im Zweifel würde ich "Ich versuche, Deutsch zu sprechen" sagen.
> Das passt in Gesprächssituationen am besten.



Vielen Dank Hutschi! Immer sehr hilfreich!
Vielleicht sollten Sie mein Privat Deutschlehrer sein ...


----------

